# Vorderrad um 360° drehen?



## Wang Gang (7. Dezember 2010)

Danny Macaskill dreht in dem Video [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbJ1sseQVbY&feature=related"]YouTube        - Danny Macaskill -Next level street trials[/nomedia] sein Vorderrad z.B bei 1:36 um mehr als 360° um die eigene Achse. Wie geht das? Sind die Bremszüge innen verlegt? Trotzdem würde sich ja der Zug verdrehen. Kenn die Räder nicht, fahr selbst (noch) kein Trial.

Gruß Martin


----------



## ingoingo (7. Dezember 2010)

Danny MacAskill fährt  eher ein Street Trial, beim reinen Trial wird es dir nie nötig sein deinen Lenker um mehr als +/-  90° im normalfall zu drehen.

Es gibt jedoch mehrere Möglichkeiten die ein 360° Dreh ermöglichen:

Hydraulikrotor: http://www3.hibike.de/produkt/f82c998601841944ceba69cfaea641e2/Atomlab Hydro Twister.html

oder einfach eine längere Bremsleitung .

lg Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kevko (7. Dezember 2010)

Hi.

Also es gibt zwei möglichkeiten meines wissens!

1. Die züge solange lassen das man den Lenker um 360° drehen kann. (Nachteil: Lästige lange Leitung am Lenker!)

2. Es gibt A-Head Krallen die für DIRT entwickelt wurden und da ist die Schraube innen hol wo man die Leitung durchführen kann. wiederrum müsste aber die Hintere Leitung auch lang sein das die sich nicht verdreht. ( Tip: Hinten Breakless und vorne mit der genannten A-Head Kralle z.b. http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/.../trckstuff-dirt-cap-a-head-kralle/226908.html

Mfg

Kevin


----------



## pippi (9. Dezember 2010)

Wang Gang schrieb:


> Danny Macaskill dreht in dem Video sein Vorderrad z.B bei 1:36 um mehr als 360° um die eigene Achse.



??? aber wie das bei 0:11min gehen soll fragt sich komischer weise keiner....

Antwort: bluetooth bremsen...


----------



## erwinosius (9. Dezember 2010)

Man sieht doch dass err ne abartig lange Bremsleitung hat


----------



## Wang Gang (10. Dezember 2010)

Im neuen Video von Danny Macaskill kann man sehen, dass das vordere Bremskabel durch die Ahead-Kralle geht. Und hinten ist wie schon gesagt die Bremsleitung extrem lang. Dass er so viele Udrehungen schafft ohne sich zu verheddern ist für mich trotzdem noch unglaublich. Vor allem weils so sauber und flüssig aussieht. Danke für eure Antworten!!!


----------



## duro e (10. Dezember 2010)

gibt aber auch von trickstuff nen hudraulik rotor , bin ich mal bei einem freund gefahren , ist eigentlich sehr geil , nur kostet auch etwas.
http://www.jehlebikes.de/pics/2320/trickstuff-trixer-hydraulik-rotor.jpg


----------



## TrialerPhil (10. Dezember 2010)

ich wär ja für die bluetooth bremsen


----------



## duro e (10. Dezember 2010)

ich fände w-lan ganz geil


----------



## TrialerPhil (10. Dezember 2010)

kennste noch die alten infrarot bremsen... das warn noch zeiten


----------

